# Funnel cakes



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

We have a large 4th of July party at my work every year. Gourmet is definately out....this is a picnic style event. I'm going to make funnel cakes (just one of many items) this year for the first time. I can't say I've ever even eaten them at a fair before and I've certainly never made them either. But there always has to be a first time for everything. 

I have a recipe from my mother (a pro chef) but I was hoping someone else might have a source where they've seen it published so I could cross reference it? I can't think of one cookbook where I've seen it...

Any feed back would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

W.DeBord,

Here you go! Funnel Cake Recipes for you to cross reference.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you!!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

W.Debord,
Love your cake on the other side.
Nice work.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey, Spoons whats your name there? Cool...other people visiting too?

thanks.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

WDB
I don't really post,more of a lurker.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Too bad, I wish you would, it always makes things more interesting when more people particapte. 

Is it a fear factor? I've read people write that we are brutal, but I dissagree. Unforunately one person can make it appear that way at times..... but, a heated debate is fun sometimes it feels like it sharpens my brain, others find it uncomfortable./?*


I like the honesty, brutal or not.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Where is the other side?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

WDebord,
Not a fear factor,maybe an ignoring factor. Or, posting something, then not getting a response. I try to help, what I know.Been thru culinary school.I'm a cake designer. Know lots of cake things. 
Tried to give some pointers to Angry.Her cake was purdy. Seems like Panini is the only "cake" person. 
Yeah, I lurk and like to read all the heated debates. Very interesting. Maybe you'll see me around. I'll just dive on in. Thanks Wendy.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Iza,
"The other side" is webfoodpros.com. It is kind of the anti-thesis of this site. The debates can get quite heated and sometimes downright nasty. I pretty much gave up on it but go to laugh once in awhile.


----------

